# Blue Marlin and Sword



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Just me and Ellie this weekend. We put lines in around the nipple and worked our way to the SW. We found a fishy area later in the day and switched over to live baits, then it happened... The nervous 3lb blue runner popped the left rigger clip. The reel went into freespool and we got to watch her eat 50 feet behind the boat. By the time we got the other lines cleared and started the chase, she was well into the backing of the 80lb setup. With a little teamwork and a lot of effort on Ellie's part, we got the release at just under 45 minutes. We set up for swords and despite a slow night, we managed a decent fish which Ellie caught as well. We spent some time the next morning trying for a white, but it didn't happen. Fun trip! Sorry the video is a little long and the gopro doesn't do justice to the size of the blue. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wme8Ic-bpPA


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Way to go! Did y'all swordfish at the spur?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that was great tim and ellie!!!!!! congrats on an awesome trip and first blue!!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great trip. Congrats to the team. Gotta love going for the Slam.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Wow that's great..!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I expected nothing less...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

FishFighter92 said:


> Way to go! Did y'all swordfish at the spur?


Thanks man! We were to the sw.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Fantastic catch and release. Ellie you can come with us offshore and rub some of that luck on us any time. Great job on the sword also. That swim will be worth it for the next bill. Tim G again great job on making it happen.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and video. Always a pleasure to see a post o a successful trip.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Youtube seems to be working now and the HD is better. I'll update the original post. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wme8Ic-bpPA


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome!! That's what it's all about right there!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! love the smiles and excitement!


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Tim and Ellie!!!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats, great report. I enjoyed the video, short handed, catching a Blue and running Video that's awesome.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

She is one tough angler. 45 minutes on Stand-Up is no picnic.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> She is one tough angler. 45 minutes on Stand-Up is no picnic.


What he said. I gave out just watching the video. No quit in that lady.

Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Fantastic trip--congrats!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Well done on the entire job, video, boat handling, and crankin' on the reel.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great work Tim and crew, thanks for the report.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Job! Man she's one very tough young lady!! Cool Video!!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments! We appreciate it!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome catch and good instrumental of the Gypsy Kings. Listened to them since early 90s.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a great trip. I'd give anything for my wife to get a shot at a blue or sword. Hope one day once kids are older she will. Great catch for you both. Congrats.


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very cool, im dying to get a broadbill and would be even better letting my girl crank one in, awsome job guys n gals!!!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Thoroughly enjoyed!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

That's pretty cool, congrats!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great trip. Congrats!


----------

